# New smoker reporting for duty!



## nosnam (Mar 31, 2008)

After reading around a bit, I just purchased a GOSM 3405BGW Gas* Wide Body (is this what everyone refers to as the Big Block?) and can't wait to try it out for the first time! It probably won't be here for a week, but I'll update this thread with how my first smoking experience went.

I haven't decided what I am going to try first; I'll probably end up buying a rack of ribs. I'm definitely going to be buying Jeff's recipes and trying them out though, I've heard a lot of good things about them.

Over the next couple days I plan on reading through the rest of the reading material here, but feel free to toss out any suggestions you have!


* Yeah, I know, Propane is just blasphemous! However, I happen to work at a propane company, and that makes it pretty convenient.


----------



## minn.bill (Mar 31, 2008)

welcome nos youve com to the right place .everyone hear from the begginer to the pros are full of info.look forward to hearin more from you.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2008)

WEelcome to the SMF, where friendly folks meet and share good times. The GOSM big block is a little different in dimensions and BTU's, but then it's all good!


----------



## kookie (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the smf............You will love it here..............Great people and great info.............


----------



## richtee (Apr 1, 2008)

Nosnam... nothing wrong with any way you use to get smoke on meat. Welcome to SMF and don't forget to clean and season your Big Block first!


----------



## kennymn (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Nosnam , I have a 3605BGD gas and I love it. Don't trust the heat indicator in the door , get yourself a couple of digital thermometers one for the chamber temp and one for the internal meat temp . Happy smoking ! PS make sum of Dutch's Wicked Bean's they are GREAT .


----------



## mossymo (Apr 1, 2008)

Nosnam
Glad you joined us and welcome to SMF !!!
After seasoning your new smoker, KENNYMN's suggestion of Dutch's Wicked Bens is an excellent first smoke and may I also suggest smoking either/and a fatty and/or pulled pork. All are great choices in a first smoke.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome -buckle up and enjoy the ride, big blocks will blow some doors!


----------



## bassman (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  Yes, Jeff's recipes are great.  I modified the sauce just until my daughter-in-law could eat it and that's where I stopped 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keith


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Nosnam!


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Glad you found us!


----------



## kratzx4 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## nosnam (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I just got the notification that the smoker arrived today, can't wait to put it together. I think I'll take some of the above suggestions and try out beans, fatties, and pulled pork.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the gosm, I know I do. It's a great unit.
Don't forget to post some qview of the new smoker and the smokes. May all your smokes be thin and blue.
Andy.


----------



## doctor phreak (Apr 4, 2008)

welcome to the forum....i looking to get a big block soon...just remember to season it before your first smoke...


----------



## nosnam (Apr 8, 2008)

I finally had a chance to put it together today. I only planned on seasoning it today, and not any smoking, so I only had some fresh Apple twigs.

Well, after letting it season for a while, and smelling that smoke for a couple hours, I decided I had to at least put _something_ in there.

I quickly threw together a simple fatty and tossed in, just waiting for it to finish now.

Edit: I'm really happy with the gosm... I've maintained a consistent 225 for the past couple hours now, and have a nice TBS coming out the top.


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to our little corner of the web, Nosnam. That GOSM is a great unit and is pretty simple to use. Mine has been turning out some of the best Q for over four years now and still running strong. Feel free to post any questions while you're getting used to it and we'll help you along to pitmaster status in no time...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## erain (Apr 9, 2008)

you will like ur gosm, good unit that can produce great foods!!! welcome to smf!!!


----------



## allen (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome Nosnam, alot of excellent advice from friendly people who will do their best to answer what u throw at them


----------



## cman95 (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be. Another simple thing to smoke first is a meatloaf. Be sure and add a jar of picante sauce to the mixture, gives it extra flavor. Happy smoking.

You do know those fatties are ADDICTING!!!!!


----------



## newb (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey all!

Stumbled across this site some time back and have been reading and looking at all those Q-Views.  Needless to say I just HAD to purchase a smoker...so here I am.

Equipment:  Smoke Hollow30166E <--Hey, had to start somewhere :)

Location:  NW Iowa <-- From what I have read...Yep I'm another one 


I have seasoned by smoker by doing a 2 'smokes' of just olive oil sprayed all over on the inside and 2 'smokes' of Mesquite only.  Each one was about 2 hours in length.  Needless to say I'm going to give it my all this weekend (even though it's supposed to snow and be cold) with a lil pulled pork, beef ribs, corn and maybe some ABT...Nothing like jumping in with both both feet.


----------



## anthony (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello to all in the smoking world. I'm new to this level of smoking, so i will need all the help i can get. I got a smoke n pit for christmas and did all the seasoning and i even bought a different temp gauge for it. After reading the blogs on this site and going through the five day course, I'm trying to get these mods done without spending to much money. The diagram Jeff posted looks complicated to make at home, any advise will greatly appreciated.


----------

